# R2o aquariums shipments! Brazil exotic freshwater / tonga exotic corals saturday



## r2oaquariums (Oct 17, 2012)

2 big shipment coming in saturday morning.

TONGA - almost 200 pcs of corals and theres going to be some killer sps and allot of lg peices that will be for sale by the colony or by the half/ qtr. some of the nicest ricordea yuma in the world are coming out of tonga now called jawbreaker mushrooms. check out the coral list below
these corals are arriving saturday morning!!!

BRAZIL PLECOS - over 100 plecos arriving, wild discus, some very rare cichlids and appistogramma. azul peacock bass as well!!
PLEASE NOTE:
i will open at 12 that day instead of 11 to give me a bit of time to try and unpack all of this.

expecting

TONGA
acropora - blue yellow pink red tricolored
cyphastrea - tonga has really nice ones..not often seen coral
tonga hammer coral - different from regular hammer corals out of indo
acanthastrea
echinopora / oypora plates - multicolors
leptastrea - like a blasto but really small polyps. uncommon and very cool
orange pavona - bright mettalic orange
jaw breaker ricordea yuma..crazyest yumas you have ever seen
montipora superman true blue
bright red polyps
montipora yellow base purple polyp
montipora blue danae
montipora green base purple polyp
montipora yellow/green
pink birdnest
porcillipora hot pink
stylaphora hot pink
orange tonga bullseye mushrooms
blue tonga bullseye mushrooms
tonga purple mushrooms
mushrooms in green red and bue
tonga yellow toadstool (bright yellow leather)
lobophyllia in tonga red, orange and multicolored
tonga scolymia
zoos palythoa in orange and pink
leptoria
playgyra pini - tonga is famous for having the nicest platygyra

BRAZIL freshwater list
QTY	Size cm TL	DESCRIPTION	Code/Locality
35	3-5cm	Apistogramma uaupesi 
10	6-7cm	Cichla piquiti 
5	8-9cm	Retroculus xinguensis 
9	10-11cm	Scobinancistrus sp. L048 
4	10-13cm	Symphysodon aequifasciatus	Mix/Curua y eye
4	10-12cm	Symphysodon aequifasciatus	SR/Uatamã
4	12-13cm	Pseudancistrus sp. L067 
4	12-13cm	Parancistrus aurantiacus	Chubby Pleco
5	> 14cm	Symphysodon aequifasciatus	SR/Inanu y eye
5	> 14cm	Symphysodon aequifasciatus	SR/Inanu
14	8-9cm	Parancistrus nudiventris	L031
13	8-9cm	Ancistrus aguaboensis	L032
9	10-11cm	Hypancistrus sp. L066 
9	10-11cm	Leporacanthicus joselimai	L264
9	10-11cm	Panaque armbrusteri	L027/Xingu
7	12-13cm	Hemiancistrus sabaji	L075
18	6-7cm	Hypancistrus sp. L262 
2	16-18cm	Pseudacanthicus sp. L097 
1	22-25cm	Panaque armbrusteri	L027/Tocantins
1	22-25cm	Pseudacanthicus sp. L024 
2	16-18cm	Panaque armbrusteri	L027/Araguaia
3	14-15cm	Pseudacanthicus sp. L024


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

MMMmm Shrooms and Hammers......Roadtrip.


----------



## jackmccann (Feb 3, 2012)

AMAZING Pavona in stock... Got myself a beautiful piece =D get em while he has em everyone!


----------

